# i was...



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I was walking through the cemetery the other morning when i spotted a guy hiding behind a gravestone

"Morning mate" i said

"No mate" he replied ....... "Just having a shit"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

and i thought you was a ladieeeeeeeeeee !!! wash your mouth out with soap and water !!


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## woolley bully (Jun 13, 2010)

ha ha funny but wrong :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)




----------

